# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  في ميزان القرءان ... كيــف نــودع الأحــزان؟

## أبو أحمد خالد المصرى

* 
بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله،* *صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم،*

*أما بعد..*
 *فيـا من آمنت باللَّـهِ الرَّحيــمِ الرَّحمَـن*
* دَعْ عَنْـكَ ما يَشغَـلُك ويُزيـدك أحـزان*
* فلا خشيتـك موتـاً يُغيِّـرُ أوَاناً إذا حَـان*
* ولا خَـوفٌ علـى رزقٍ قَسمَــه المنَّـان*
* يُثنيـك عـن تَركِ هَمَّـــٍـــ يُزيـدك أحـزان*
* ففَـوِّض الأمـر لـربـك قـد آن الأوان*
* ودَاعـَكَ لكـلِّ حُـزنٍ.. فاللَّـهُ المستعـان*
* وبهـدي رسـول اللَّـهِ نبينـا العـدنـان*
* تأسَّـى به، وتخلَّـق بـأخــلاق القـــرآن*
* دِّعْ عنك أحزانُك* *وتَزوَّد بالتقوى والإيمـان*



*فكيـف إذن نـودع الأحـزان؟*


*
بداية؛ فالأحزان من حُزن: مصدر حزَنَ وحزِنَ*،*
والحُزن : خلاف الفرح والسرور، فهو حالة من الغمّ والكآبة باطنًا،والشعور بالأسى بما يسبب آلاما وهموما بالنفس،* 
*وكلما زاد الشعور بالأسى والهموم كلما زاد الحزن، وقد يؤدي زيادة الحزن إلى الشقاء عياذا بالله،* 
*فكثرةُ الحزن تملأُ النَّفس شُعوراً بالعُسْرِ والتَّعَب، وشُعوراً بالشِّدَّة والمِحْنَةُ، وهَذا هو معنى الشَّقاء
فالشقِي في حياته: هو من تَعِبَ واشتَدَّ عَناؤُه ، وتَعِسَ وسَاءَتْ حَالُه،* 
*
وعكسهُ السَّعِيـد*

*والشَّقَاءُ معناه أيضا:الضَّلال*
*قال الله تعالى:*
*{ فَمِنْهُمْ شَقِيٌّ وَسَعِيدٌ } هود: 105*


*إذن فالشَّقاء خلاف السعادة وضدها،*

*فالسعادةُ هي الفرَحُ، والإبْتِهَاجُ، أيْ كُلُّ مَا يُدْخِلُ البَهْجَةَ وَالفَرَحَ عَلَى النَّفْسِ، والسَّعّـادةُُ سَعـادَتَـان:*

*السَّعادَةُ الدِّينيَّة والسَّعادةُ الدُّنيويَّة*

*وهما أعلى الغايات للعبد بما ينبغي عليه بلوغهما بتوفيق الله له، 

قال الله تعالى:*
*{ وَأَمَّا   الَّذِينَ سُعِدُوا فَفِي الْجَنَّةِ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا مَا دَامَتِ   السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ رَبُّكَ عَطَاءً غَيْرَ   مَجْذُوذٍ } هود: 108*
*
إذن فهناك طريقان يسلكهما العبد؛ طريق الحزن والتمادي فيه بما يؤدي للشقاء، وطريق الفرح والسرور الذي يؤدي للسعادة.*

*وبلا أدنى شك؛ فطريق السعادة هو الأصلح لعباد الله المؤمنين*

*
وقد قيل في الأثر: المؤمنُ كَيِّسٌ، فَطِنٌ، حَذِرٌ.... [1]

عن شداد بن أوس رضى الله عنه أنه قال، قال رسول الله صلة الله عليه وسلم:*
*" الكَيِّسُ مَن دان نفسَه وعمِل لما بعدَ الموتِ والعاجِزُ مَن أتبَع نفسَه هَواها وتمنَّى على اللهِ الأمانِيَّ "*
*صححه الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب في الخطب المنبرية*

*
**( الكيس   ) أي العاقل المتبصر في الأمور الناظر في العواقب 
( من دان نفسه   ) أي حاسبها وأذلها واستعبدها وقهرها حتى صارت مطيعة منقادة 
( وعمل لما بعد الموت   ) قبل نزوله ليصير على نور من ربه 
فالموت عاقبة أمر الدنيا ، فالكيس من أبصر العاقبة

ومن الكياسة أن يسلك  العبد طريقا يوصله للسعادة بأمر الله تعالى كما وعدنا سبحانه؛* *
إذن فلا مجال للحزن أبدا*
*ووداعاً وداعاً للأحزان، بعون الله المستعان، سبحانه العزيز الرحمن، 
وكما قال الشاعر:* 


*ولستُ أرَىَ السّعادةََ جَمعَ مَالٍ ...ولَكِنَّ التَقِيُّ هُوَ السَّعيدُ*



*لكن! كيف نودع الأحزان؟!*

*
من كلام رب العالمين، القائل في كتابه العزيز:
**{** مَّا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِن شَيْءٍ* *} الأنعام: 38 
**فلنتدبر معا ولنتجول بفهم وتفكر في بعضٍ من آيات الذكر الحكيم، حيث يخبرنا جل وعلا فيها بأعمال صالحات تؤدي إلى عدم الحزن، 
منـهـــــــــــ  ــــــــــا:*

*1-   الإيمان بالله واتباع أوامره واجتناب نواهيه*
*______________________________  ____________________  ___________*

*قال الله تعالى:*
*{ فَمَن تَبِعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ } البقرة: 38*
*{ إِنَّ   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ   وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلَا خَوْفٌ   عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ } البقرة: 277*
*هؤلاء العباد ممن يمتثلون لأوامر الله ويتجنبون نواهيه، 
الذين صدقوا الله ورسوله، وعملوا الأعمال الطيبة، وأدَّوا الصلاة كما أمر  الله ورسوله، وأخرجوا زكاة أموالهم؛ 
لهم ثواب عظيم خاص بهم عند ربهم  ورازقهم، 
ولا يلحقهم خوف في آخرتهم، ولا حزن على ما فاتهم من حظوظ دنياهم. [2]* 


*2-   الإقرارا بوحدانية الله والثبات على طاعته*
*______________________________  ____________________  _________*

*قال الله تعالى:*
*{   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا  تَتَنَزَّلُ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ أَلَّا تَخَافُوا وَلَا تَحْزَنُوا   وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ } فصلت: 30*
*أي: اعترفوا ونطقوا ورضوا بربوبية الله تعالى، واستسلموا لأمره، ثم استقاموا على الصراط المستقيم، علمًا وعملاً، 
فلهم البشرى في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة. [3]* 
*
وقال تعالى:*
*{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ } الأحقاف: 13*
*أى: إن الذين قالوا ذلك، ثم استقاموا وثبتوا على طاعتنا فلا خوف عليهم من لحوق مكروه بهم، ولا هم يحزنون بسبب فوات محبوب لديهم، 
وإنما هم فى سعادة مستمرة ، وفى سرور دائم ، لا يعكره خوف من مستقبل مجهول ، ولا حزن على أمر قد مضى . [4]* 


*3-   الإنفاق في سبيل الله*
*______________________________  _**

قال الله تعالى في سورة البقرة:*
*{الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ لَا   يُتْبِعُونَ مَا أَنفَقُوا مَنًّا وَلَا أَذًى لَّهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِندَ   رَبِّهِمْ وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ} الآية:262*
*{ الَّذِينَ   يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُم بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً   فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ   يَحْزَنُونَ } الآية: 274*
*وهؤلاء العباد الذين يُخْرجون أموالهم مرضاة لله ليلا ونهارًا مسرِّين ومعلنين، 
لهم أجرهم وثوابهم العظيم عند ربهم، ولا خوف عليهم فيما يستقبلونه من أمر الآخرة، ولا هم يحزنون على ما فاتهم من حظوظ الدنيا.* *[2]* 




*4-   القرآن الكريم شفاء لما في الصدور، وسبب ذهاب كل هم وغم*
*______________________________  ____________________  ______________________________  __________*

*قال الله تعالى:*
*{ وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ وَلَا يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا خَسَارًا } الإسراء: 82*
*فالقرآن مشتمل على الشفاء والرحمة، وليس ذلك لكل أحد، وإنما ذلك للمؤمنين به، المصدقين بآياته، العاملين به*
*فإنه مشتمل على العلم اليقيني، الذي تزول به كل شبهة وجهالة، والوعظ والتذكير، 
الذي يزول به كل شهوة تخالف أمر الله، ولشفاء الأبدان من آلامها وأسقامها.*
*وأما  الرحمة، فإن ما  فيه من الأسباب والوسائل التي يحث عليها، متى فعلها العبد  فاز بالرحمة  والسعادة الأبدية، والثواب العاجل والآجل.* *[3]* 

*وقال تعالى:*
*{ قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هُدًى وَشِفَاءٌ } فصلت: 44*
*أي:   يهديهم لطريق الرشد والصراط المستقيم، ويعلمهم من العلوم النافعة، ما به   تحصل الهداية التامة وشفاء لهم من الأسقام البدنية، والأسقام القلبية،  لأنه يزجر عن مساوئ الأخلاق وأقبح الأعمال، ويحث على التوبة النصوح، التي  تغسل الذنوب وتشفي القلب.**[3]* 
* 
**5- المسارعة والتسابق إلى الفوز بمغفرة الله، ودوام العمل الصالح*
*______________________________  ____________________  __________________________*


*قال الله تعالى في سورة الحديد:*
*{ سَابِقُوا   إِلَىٰ مَغْفِرَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا كَعَرْضِ   السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ أُعِدَّتْ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ   ذَٰلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ   الْعَظِيمِ* مَا أَصَابَ مِن مُّصِيبَةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي  أَنفُسِكُمْ إِلَّا  فِي كِتَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِ أَن نَّبْرَأَهَا إِنَّ  ذَٰلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ  يَسِيرٌ*
لِّكَيْلَا تَأْسَوْا عَلَىٰ مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلَا تَفْرَحُوا بِمَا آتَاكُمْ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ } الآيات: 21 : 23*


*(سابقوا إلى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا كَعَرْضِ السمآء والأرض)*
*أى : سارعوا أيها المؤمنون مسارعة السابقين لغيرهم ، إلى مغفرة عظيمة، وإلى جنة كريمة. [2]* 
*وذلك يكون بالسعي بأسباب المغفرة، من التوبة النصوح، والاستغفار النافع، والبعد عن الذنوب ومظانها، 
والمسابقة إلى رضوان الله بالعمل الصالح، والحرص على ما يرضي الله على الدوام.* *[3]*
*
(مَا أَصَابَ مِن مُّصِيبَةٍ...)*
*واعلموا أيها المؤمنون علماً يترتب عليه آثاره من العمل الصالح؛ أنه ما أصابكم أو ما أصاب أحد مصيبة من المصائب،
إلا وكلها مسجلة فى كتاب لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها... 
وهذا التسجيل كائن من قبل أن نخلق هذه الأنفس، وهذه المصائب.* *[4]* 
*
(وَلاَ في أَنفُسِكُمْ)
للإيماء إلى أن المصائب التى تتعلق بذات الإنسان ، يكون أشد تأثرا واهتماما بها ، أكثر من غيرها .**[4]* 

*(لِّكَيْلاَ تَأْسَوْاْ على مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلاَ تَفْرَحُواْ بِمَآ آتَاكُمْ)*
*قوله: تَأْسَوْاْ من الأسى، وهو الحزن والضيق الشديد .* 

*يعنى : أنكم إذا علمتم أن كل شىء مقدر مكتوب عند الله، قلَّ أساكم على الفائت، وفرحكم على الآتى، 
لأن من علم أن ما عنده مفقود لا محالة، لم يتفاقم جزعه عند فقده، لأنه وطَّن نفسه على ذلك، 
وكذلك من علم أن بعض الخير واصل إليه، وأن وصوله لا يفوته بحال، لم يعظم فرحه عند نيله.*
*
فإن قلتَ : فلا أحد يملك نفسه عند مضرة تنزل به، ولا عند منفعة ينالها، أن لا يحزن ولا يفرح؟*

*قلتُ : المراد الحزن المُخرج إلى ما يُذهِلُ صاحبه عن الصبر والتسليم لأمر الله تعالى ورجاء ثواب الصابرين،
والفرح المطغى الملهى عن الشكر .**[4]* 

 *وهنا لنا وقفة تدبر وتأمل؛* *

فالمؤمن المسارع السابق لغيره إلى مغفرة ربه وإلى الجنة** يحيا دائما شاكرا عند الرخاء، صابرا عند البلاء، 
وهذا أدعى لسعادته، فلا  يجد الحزن طريقا له أبدا بعون الله المستعان.*



*6- التوكل على الله وتفويض جميع الأمور إليه* 
*______________________________  ____________________  __________*

*قال الله تعالى:
{ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَفَىٰ بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا } الأحزاب: 3
**
**خطاب من الله تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
توكل على اللّه، بأن تعتمد على ربك، اعتماد من لا يملك لنفسه ضرًا ولا نفعًا، ولا موتًا ولا حياة ولا نشورًا.
{ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا} 
تُوكلُ إليه الأمور، فيقومُ بها، وبما هو أصلح للعبد، وذلك لعلمه بمصالح عبده، من حيث لا يعلم العبد، وقدرته على إيصالها إليه، 
من حيث لا يقدر عليها العبد، وأنه أرحم بعبده من نفسه، ومن والديه، وأرأف   به من كل أحد، 
خصوصًا خواص عبيده، الذين لم يزل يربيهم ببره، ويُدِرُّ عليهم بركاته الظاهرة والباطنة.* *[3]* 

*وقال تعالى:
{ إِنَّمَا   الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ   وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَعَلَىٰ   رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ } الأنفال: 2

هؤلاء هم  المؤمنون الصادقون الذين إذا ذكر اسم الله وذكرت صفاته أمامهم، خافت قلوبهم وفزعت،
وإذا قرئت عليهم آيات الله -وهى القرآن-؛ زادتهم إيمانا، 
أى : زادتهم قوة فى التصديق، وشدة فى الإِذعان، ورسوخا فى اليقين، ونشاطا فى الأعمال الصالحة، وسعة فى العلم والمعرفة
ويتوكلون على ربهم الذى خلقهم بقدرته، ورباهم بنعمته، فيفوضون أمورهم كلها إليه وحده سبحانه لا إلى أحد سواه
فلا يرجون سواه، ولا يقصدون إلا إياه، ولا يلوذون إلا بجنابه، لا يطلبون الحوائج إلا منه، ولا يرغبون إلا إليه، 
ويعلمون أنه ما شاء كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن، وأنه المتصرف فى الملك لا شريك له، ولا معقب لحكمه*. *[4]*



*وهنا أيضا لنا وقفة تدبر وتأمل؛* 
*
**
كَيْفَ يَتَسَلَّل الحُزن لِقَلْبِ عَبْدٍ آمَنَ باللهِ وصَدَقَ وأخْلَصَ لهُ سُبْحَانَه؟!
وأيْنَ مَكَانَ هَذَا الحُزن في قَلْبٍ وَجِلٍ خَاشِعٍ خَاضِعٍ لرَبِّهِ مُتَوَكِّلاً عليهِ حَقَّ التَوَكُّل؟!

**والآيات الدالة على ترك الحزن بالكُلِّـيَة كثيرة في كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى، 
فهلا ودعنا أحزاننا بفهم القرآن وتدبره والعمل بما فيه؟*

*جعلنا الله وإياكم من عباده المؤمنين الذين وجلت قلوبهم بذكر الله وخشعت له سبحانه
ورزقنا وإياكم الصدق والإخلاص وزيادة الإيمان وحسن التوكل على العزيز الرحمن*



________________________
*[1]* هذا القول منتشر على أنه حديث، 
وقد ذكر الإمام الألباني -في ضعيف الجامع وفي السلسلة الضعيفة- بأنه حديث موضوع، 
وقال  شيخنا أبو إسحاق الحوينيُّ -حفظه اللَّه- في " شرح البخاري " ، 
فإن هناك  من يعتقد أن هذا حديث، وهو كذب على النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام . 
*[2]* التفسير الميسر
*[3]* تفسير السعدي*
[4]* تفسير الوسيط

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> [CENTER][CENTER]
> *" الكَيِّسُ مَن دان نفسَه وعمِل لما بعدَ الموتِ والعاجِزُ مَن أتبَع نفسَه هَواها وتمنَّى على اللهِ الأمانِيَّ "*
> *صححه الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب في الخطب المنبرية*


ما شاء الله كلام رائع يسلي به المرء نفسه .

لكن لو سمحت لي بتعليق ، فالحديث المذكور ضعفه غير واحد من أهل العلم . انظر السلسلة الضعيفة (5319) للألباني .

----------


## أبو أحمد خالد المصرى

بارك الله فيكم أخي الكريم أبو البراء محمد علاوة، وجزاك عني كل الخير...

أعتذر عن تأخري في الرد عليكم.. وبداية فأنا لست من أهل الحديث، 
لكني أجتهد قدر ما أستطيع في نقل الصحيح من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
ومصادري خلال المواقع الموثوق فيها، وأعلم أن هناك تفاوت بين العلماء في الحكم على حديث ما
إذا أُختلف في سنده مابين الصحيح والحسن والضعيف، وقبل نقلي لحديث (*الكَيِّسُ مَن دان نفسَه*)
تحريت مراجعة الحكم عليه، فوجدت الحكم مابين ضعيف وصحيح وحسن،
ومن استندت لحكمهم:

- صححه الإمام محمد ابن عبد الوهاب في  الخطب المنبرية (49)
- صححه الإمام السفاريني الحنبلي في  شرح كتاب الشهاب (289)
- قال المنذري في الترغيب والترهيب (4/203): إسناده صحيح أو حسن أو ما قاربهما
- حسنه الإمام الترمذي في سننه (2459)
- حسنه   الإمام البغوي في  شرح السنة (7/333)

ومن خلال متابعتي لمحاضرات الشيخ ابن العثيمين رحمه الله، 
استمعت له في جوابه على أحد الأسئلة قائلا:
[  ولا تقل: إن الرزق مكتوب ومحدود, ولن أفعل الأسباب التي توصل إليه, فإن هذا من العجز, والكياسة والحزم. أن تسعى لرزقك, ولما ينفعك في دينك ودنياك, قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: 
( الكيس من دان نفسه, وعمل لما بعد الموت, والعاجز من أتبع نفسه هواها, وتمنى على الله الأماني ). ]
وذلك ضمن محاضرات مفرغة تم تسجيلها بالقسم الصوتي في موقع اسلام ويب على هذا الرابط:
http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/index.php?page=FullContent&aud  ioid=311360

راجع التسجيل الصوتي عند الدقيقة التاسعة عشر
واستدلال الشيخ -رحمه الله- بهذا الحديث فيه قول، فما رأيك أعزَّك الله؟

وأكرر لك أخي الكريم الفاضل أنني لست من أهل العلم، لكني أجتهد وأتحرى نقل الصحيح قدر ما أستطيع

وأشكر لك تنبيهي لهذا الأمر، فقد راجعت مرة أخرى مصادري، ووجدت هنا بالمجلس مناقشة علمية واسعة الثراء والفائدة،
جزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم، أما المناقشة تجدها في هذا الموضوع إذا لم تكن قرأته بعد، وأعتقد أنك مررت عليه:

*ماصحة حديث * الكيس من دان نفسه وعمل لما بعد الموت * ؟*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم أخي الكريم أبو البراء محمد علاوة، وجزاك عني كل الخير...
> 
> أعتذر عن تأخري في الرد عليكم.. وبداية فأنا لست من أهل الحديث، 
> لكني أجتهد قدر ما أستطيع في نقل الصحيح من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
> ومصادري خلال المواقع الموثوق فيها، وأعلم أن هناك تفاوت بين العلماء في الحكم على حديث ما
> إذا أُختلف في سنده مابين الصحيح والحسن والضعيف، وقبل نقلي لحديث (*الكَيِّسُ مَن دان نفسَه*)
> تحريت مراجعة الحكم عليه، فوجدت الحكم مابين ضعيف وصحيح وحسن،
> ومن استندت لحكمهم:
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليكم .

----------


## أبو أحمد خالد المصرى

> بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليكم .


وفيك بارك الله وجزاك كل الخير
أحسن الله لنا ولكم في الدنيا والآخرة

----------

